# The Mafia in construction.....



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't know if I will get a serious answer to this but...I have been curious about this for years.How true are some of the things we see in movies and on TV about the Mafia controling parts of the construction industry..


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

What mafia. :whistling





.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

There's no such thing as the mafia.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm not sure about actually on the jobsite, but vendors are certainly influenced in that manner.


----------



## RKRHOMES.com (Sep 22, 2008)

I would tell you...but then I'd hafta kill ya! JK


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Nope, I never saw guys show up with brown bags full of cash on a job... Nuh-uh... And the guys that owned the carting company that would pick up our residential garbage never got shot.. They tripped and landed on some random bullets. :whistling


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

There is no such organization. Never was. Any questions?


----------



## woodtradesman (Apr 23, 2008)

mdshunk said:


> I'm not sure about actually on the jobsite, but vendors are certainly influenced in that manner.



So true :laughing:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Mafia tax on concrete, trash hauling and labor...is that what you are referring to?,,,It's all true...Not as prevalent now a days since the RICO ACT was legislated...but it's still with us. :thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

JonM said:


> Mafia tax on concrete, trash hauling and labor...is that what you are referring to?,,,It's all true...Not as prevalent now a days since the RICO ACT was legislated...but it's still with us. :thumbsup:



You must have some confusion here. There is not, was not and can never be a Syndicate called The Mafia.


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

lol..this thread reminds me of the sub contractor I had that had his driver and 3 little Staten Island thugs following him around the jobsite. You may not call them Mafia, but what they do is pretty shady.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> You must have some confusion here. There is not, was not and can never be a Syndicate called The Mafia.



Yep...and the Cow Jumped Over The Moon too......:laughing:


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Don't Believe everything you see in movies and tv...and if you are reading the New York times, don't believe everything in print either. 

Why TV is so hung up on the Italian Mafia is beyond me: There is a so called Mafia or "Organized Crime" from every ethnic background. We have the Irish, Italians, Chinese, Polish, Black, White (really: just thing Congress) and do you guys even know about the Guatemalans? Even corruption in the day labor trade. I can't remember where most of our Fly by night or Boiler room contractors are from. 

They control everything from Food to Drugs, People, Garbage, Stocks, Construction, Day Labor. Basically, anywhere there is large sums of cash you will find Organized Crime! Anywhere you find CASH you will find crime. Its been going on since the beginning of out short existence here and will always be around. It happens in every town in every state. Some like to call it Mafia, some like to say Gangs, others call it Boiler room operations or fly by night contractors. 

If you need more information, I'll send over my Business Associate VINNY to have a talk with you. Do you like fish heads!


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

JumboJack said:


> I don't know if I will get a serious answer to this but...I have been curious about this for years.How true are some of the things we see in movies and on TV about the Mafia controling parts of the construction industry..


After seeing that you're from California, I understand why you asked a question like this. I used to wonder the same thing (I was born and raised in Cali). 

The Construction industry has a whole different feeling here in NY, especially in the city. It's all about the money and any means or way to get it. Because we are so diverse over here, the nationalities have their little cliques. I sat one day and googled the names of some of my subs...interesting information popped up

Just a side note: I live in Brooklyn, down the block is a little hole in the wall cafe that the Russian Mob hangs out. I walk on the opposite side of the street..lol


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

JonM said:


> Yep...and the Cow Jumped Over The Moon too......:laughing:


Maybe you just are not following the way of the Word. Omerta'.

" Omertà implies “the categorical prohibition of cooperation with state authorities or reliance on its services, even when one has been victim of a crime. "

It implies Manliness. A handle it your self with the mouth shut attitude.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Mafia! Yeah right! Next thing you'll be telling me is that they are in Greek Town in Detroit! Hah! Or when I was in Ukraine, we paid for some pretty nice security detail to keep us safe. You ain't seen a real Mafia until you've seen a Russian one. Those folks will make you piddle your pants...and they were protecting me.:notworthy


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Cdat -

You are right about the Russian organizations. I have a picture of some friends in a sauna. Usually we had a guest going along to "assist" us. In my photo, he was sitting on the top step of the sauna and had very large and heavy "ornament" (Model "K") hanging from his shoulder. We never knew when they would show up to protect us from "someone", but our hosts had a good idea of when they might be needed.

They even put us in a "hotel" in Moscow that was the old KGB training center, complete with guard dogs at the security buildng we had to go through to get behind the fence. - Nice place with several high rise buildings, theater, etc. and armed guards on every floor and at all elevators.

Other parts of Russia were not much of a problem, with no problems or concerns in Belrus or out near the Urals (Ufa). Almaty was a total different problem, just as Georgia was. - Fascinating!!!!

CT had quite a presence of some organization - heavily union and heavily Italian. Quite a few $50 bills in envelopes to be delivered by truck drivers going into NYC (one bill) and Long Island (two bills). - It drove the auditors crazy because they did not have a category for it in the tax code!!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

dreamz said:


> lol..this thread reminds me of the sub contractor I had that had his driver and 3 little Staten Island thugs following him around the jobsite. You may not call them Mafia, but what they do is pretty shady.


 
Were you forced to hire this sub? Really, I am curious about that. I'm wondering, it was him and his 3 guys, right? How did this effect what you had to pay out? Then again, maybe he was just listed as a sub and did not actually do any work, but collected a fee for whomever? A real "paper contractor"?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Posted: Today, 11:54 AM 



goodfellasinmas said:


> My name's Tana...I work for *GoodFellas Construction *in MA. I'm looking for some kind of a customer evaluation form for remodeling for bathrooms. Basically, what they're looking for, construction details, special items they'd like to see in the bathroom, etc. Does anyone have something like this???








Coincidence? 



.


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

in NY and NJ there was always a big presence. they would make sure their companies recieved the bids. if everything went smoothly,everyone profited;then the feds came in and spoiled the party. its still around but to a small degree, the RICO statute really cleaned things up.
amazing what you can do when you control a union. back in the day nothing in NY went up unless it got the approval from a wiseguy. Donald Trump actually thought he was a big real estate guy! haha. they out the arm on him a hundred times.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

concretemasonry said:


> Malco -
> 
> The who and how you will never get exactly.
> 
> The contracts were negotiated in Atlantic City and a couple of bars on Highway 13. The cost was spread out over time in different ways.


That is what I mean...... Who you pay is How you get the gig. I am not unfamiliar with this way of doing business. But.........

There is no Mafia!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> That is what I mean...... Who you pay is How you get the gig. I am not unfamiliar with this way of doing business. But.........
> 
> There is no Mafia!


Ah....

Referrals Fees.


----------



## grizl (Sep 27, 2008)

i hope i do not offend, but a consider the union to be a mafia


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

grizl said:


> i hope i do not offend, but a consider the union to be a mafia


 
Lets not leave textile out. Many years ago when I worked in a union textile plant, a union rep came down from New York. His last name sounded like a fruit. I want to say his was a fairly well know name for anyone who had read much about the mob. I know his last name was. I immediately thought Mafia. Through the years everytime I saw or heard of a certain guy on the news, I thought it was him or someone connected to him.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I once worked for a guy, who knew a guy, that knew a guy:w00t:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

boman47k said:


> Lets not leave textile out. Many years ago when I worked in a union textile plant, a union rep came down from New York. His last name sounded like a fruit. I want to say his was a fairly well know name for anyone who had read much about the mob. I know his last name was. I immediately thought Mafia. Through the years everytime I saw or heard of a certain guy on the news, I thought it was him or someone connected to him.


So what exactly are you trying to say???? Or should we discuss this elsewhere??????????????????????:laughing:


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

it was probably tommy gambino. he was a captain and son of the late carlo. tommy did whatever gotti told him to do and was very low key and circumspect. he wound up doing some time. the gambino's and lucchese's controlled much of the garment industry back in the day.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

I like to rib my wife about one her aunts. This nice lady married into the Campisi family in the early 70's. He passed away suddenly, and she magically raised a son from infancy without ever having a job or a drivers license. What's that line? "No visible means of support"? We joke that the mob life insurance policy treated her well.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

enforcer said:


> it was probably tommy gambino. he was a captain and son of the late carlo. tommy did whatever gotti told him to do and was very low key and circumspect. he wound up doing some time. the gambino's and lucchese's controlled much of the garment industry back in the day.


 
the name was Bonanno. Not sure about the spelling. This was in the 70's.


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

the campisi's from south orange ave in newark. "petey white, nana, petey black". stone cold killers. most are dead now.


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

i meant na na , not nana....


----------



## CaptainAmerica (Jul 10, 2008)

enforcer said:


> the campisi's from south orange ave in newark. "petey white, nana, petey black". stone cold killers. most are dead now.


And no, doubt burning in hell.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

bigots


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

I've encountered what is euphemistically referred to in Hollywood circles as the "Gay Mafia". That cross-section of affluent southern California population that is gay, has double income, (usually no kids), hold down powerful high paying jobs in the entertainment business and love to fix up their houses. I remodeled a bathroom a few years ago for a gay Hollywood power couple and installed what turned out to be about a $50,000 sunken roman tub. The same clients called me back two years later and had it all ripped out and replaced with a fancy steam shower / sauna config costing even more.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Bodger said:


> I've encountered what is euphemistically referred to in Hollywood circles as the "Gay Mafia". That cross-section of affluent southern California population that is gay, has double income, (usually no kids), hold down powerful high paying jobs in the entertainment business and love to fix up their houses. I remodeled a bathroom a few years ago for a gay Hollywood power couple and installed what turned out to be about a $50,000 sunken roman tub. The same clients called me back two years later and had it all ripped out and replaced with a fancy steam shower / sauna config costing even more.


Their presence is just as evident in NY. Especially in the Hamptons and Fire Island! Never satisfied for very long!!!


----------



## enforcer (Aug 25, 2008)

gay guys are great to do business with. money is no object. i usually mention how much i like hilary clinton and obama,they love liberal people. after telling them how much i love obama i go outside and vomit. i then take a look at the check they just gave me and that stops the vomiting.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

enforcer said:


> gay guys are great to do business with. money is no object. i usually mention how much i like hilary clinton and obama,they love liberal people. after telling them how much i love obama i go outside and vomit. i then take a look at the check they just gave me and that stops the vomiting.



You da Man!!!!


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

enforcer said:


> gay guys are great to do business with. money is no object. i usually mention how much i like hilary clinton and obama,they love liberal people. after telling them how much i love obama i go outside and vomit. i then take a look at the check they just gave me and that stops the vomiting.


Be careful, you start talking about how much you like hilary and obama and you may give them the wrong idea. They may ask you to come up stairs.


----------



## hbelectric (Oct 8, 2007)

When i used to work for the L.A. school district, one of the schools had major HVAC going on. Probably a $1,000,000 project. It's been so long ago, but they were defiantly not originally American contractors, russian or Armenian. I am married into Armenians btw.

As I watched the companies biggwigs walk up to the school PM and offered him money to make sure he relays to the district everything is going fine on the job. That's the only thing i've ever seen. The PM said i was niave and that it happens all the time. He said he didn't take the money, that it wasn't worth his cushy job. I think he said they offered $10,000.


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

lmfao...............1977 ....lmfao thats what guns were made for ...

shoot the "lilwanna -be" rite in the hind quarters, he'll get the message real quick.

is he dressed in black adidas w/ a white stripe?

shoot his ace 

that sheet went out in the early 80's

if he dont get it , shoot him again ......around the forehead area.:w00t:


SHAME ON THE MESS


----------

